
Plasso: Payments Made Simple - ianwootten
http://plasso.co
======
deweller
Note that all plans are in addition to Stripe's 2.9% and 30 cents per
transaction.

The big 0% under the platinum plan header implies that you will not pay credit
card fees.

In fact, you will be paying $139/month plus 2.9% and 30 cents per transaction.

~~~
kolev
I don't get why companies like this can charge a percentage equal to the
credit card fee. If you pay 6% + $0.30 (on low ticket items, $0.30 could add
additional few percent), but your margin is, let's say, 20%, you literally
need to pay a third of your margin for processing. If you sell your old shoes
or something that doesn't cost you anything but your time, then it's okay, but
all these marketplaces literally are saying: "Low-volume low-margin merchants
are not welcome!"

------
drewwilson
Thanks for the discussion everyone one :) Glad you feel its worth talking
about!

A little history just for fun:

\- I launched: [http://quixly.com](http://quixly.com) back in 2010 after a
year in development. It was the first app i had seen that got rid of the idea
of a shopping cart and let you pay URLs.

\- Then I launched Space Box in 2012. The goal was to make Stripe user
friendly for the non-developer.

\- Plasso is now the first step in something bigger I want to tackle. It's my
host desire to replace paypal... but i've got a ways to go. Still need to
polish the selling tools on Plasso.. then attack the buyer's side of things.

I've been at the digital delivery game since 2009 really, its fun, but a lot
of work. I really love Plasso (obviously ;) and my favorite thing about it,
which sheds light on it's future is the 'Pay Me' feature:
[http://plasso.co/drew@drewwilson.com](http://plasso.co/drew@drewwilson.com)
have people pay you easy peasy. Soon to have bank & bit coin transfers!

Anywho.. i hope this is the start of something big. We'll see.

~~~
dabernathy89
This is neat. What about selling something (like a premium WordPress plugin)
that might have updates? Is there anyway to automatically notify or even
deliver to previous customers?

------
ihatehandles
That won't make too many people happy, especially considering they're
targeting a market that may have never heard of Stripe or aren't technical
enough to pick the Stripe fee inclusion. This doesn't strike much confidence
either for a more serious investment, from their terms:

Plasso reserves the right at any time, with or without notice, to modify or
discontinue the Service, temporarily or permanently.

But great all around, using this on a project soon

~~~
zhte415
On signing up, a request is made to connect to a Stripe account.

------
starterblock
Very nice design, pretty easy to understand, and interesting. But without
knowing the Plasso name (or Spacebox, for that matter), I need to especially
trust an entity working in the payments space. Finding the "about" page was
tedious and looking at "goods being sold on Plasso" led to several empty
pages. Trust is paramount and I think you'd do well to convey that you're
trustworthy. Good luck!

------
joshdance
Seems to be well designed and simple. Similar to Gumroad.

------
namuol
I've been following Spacebox; what happened to plastic.io? Trademark conflict?
(i.e. why change the name?)

~~~
elliotanderson
He ran into trademark issues with
[http://www.plastiq.com](http://www.plastiq.com). Same payment space, and they
beat him to filing a trademark by a year (by his account he was waiting to
secure the domain name first, which cost him that year). Ended up getting a
demand to transfer the domain to them for free [1]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/drewwilson/status/446708094911799296](https://twitter.com/drewwilson/status/446708094911799296)

------
nycmattw
I was wondering why the hell is my email address already on here. Turns out
it's spacebox.io renamed.

------
ianwootten
From Drew Wilson: drewwilson.com. Described as the successor to spacebox.io

------
gesman
We support Stripe and charge some on top of it for convenience.

It's like a delivery service that dusts the furniture after it's being
delivered but doubles your delivery charges.

------
vamega
I'm a little confused as to whether their pay me transactions are subject to
Stripe's fees or whether those are completely free.

------
s04p
Stripe checkout is as easy to integrate & also well designed. Why bother to
have yet another middleman in the game.

~~~
dangrossman
> Stripe checkout is as easy to integrate

Stripe Checkout requires that you know how to write and integrate code. Plasso
does not. Of the 2.4 billion people with internet-connected computers, only
1-2 million can write code.

~~~
s04p
Seriously? It's as easy as integrating a tweet or like button into a blog
post. Just copy & paste.

~~~
dangrossman
It's not copy and paste. Stripe Checkout does not even take a payment. All it
does is present the UI to collect information, then returns a token to your
page via a hidden form field. You must then write code to accept the form
submission, use Stripe's API to make a charge against the token you received,
send receipts and deliver the product.

Here's the Stripe Checkout integration guide for Rails for example:
[https://stripe.com/docs/checkout/guides/rails](https://stripe.com/docs/checkout/guides/rails)

------
eliteraspberrie
Helium charges 2%: [https://gethelium.com/](https://gethelium.com/)

------
cabbeer
Is this more like gumroad or shopify?

------
jread
Wish this had support for Amazon Payments and Paypal in addition to Stripe.

------
FriedPickles
Looks awesome! Is there an example of a "space" we can see?

~~~
maxmcd
[https://plasso.co/s/ntaOPsnnlu](https://plasso.co/s/ntaOPsnnlu)

[https://plasso.co/market/drew-s-store/](https://plasso.co/market/drew-s-
store/)

There are a few demos in the "Sell everything" section

~~~
kolev
It's interesting that there's a spinner on the CVV of the credit card.

------
derengel
Is it normal to use .co domains for non Colombian websites?

------
twrkit
So why pay extra for a Stripe wrapper?

~~~
ianwootten
So you don't have to do anything yourself? I personally don't want to set up a
https certificate every time I want to take a payment.

~~~
pessimizer
How many years are you willing to pay a revolving monthly fee to avoid
spending an hour on an ssl cert once? Just asking for market research
purposes.

~~~
ianwootten
Until a better solution arrives. It obviously depends on the context, but that
will be an hour for every project/domain I take payments on. In some cases
something like this might be a better fit.

------
sogen
Does it work in Mexico?

